# [2011] Which would you choose - Marriott Crystal Shores or Hyatt Coconut Plantation?



## Serina (Jan 8, 2011)

Would you choose Marriott Crystal Shores or Hyatt Coconut Plantation for a December vacation?


----------



## chriskre (Jan 8, 2011)

If you want to be on the beach I'd take the Marriott.

The Bonita resort has beach access but you have to take a ferry or drive to it and the beach is very shallow and not the nicest stretch of beach in the area.


----------



## Whirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Serina said:


> Would you choose Marriott Crystal Shores or Hyatt Coconut Plantation for a December vacation?



I cant really speak for Coconut plantation.....I have stayed at Crystal shores and it is ocean front and easy access to the beach.  In making a choice, that is really what makes the choice for me....Aside from that there are two lovely pools, once with a fun water slide ( I would doubt that Hyatt has that, but no real knowledge). It is brand new, modern, clean and by far aesthetically the nicest timeshare villa I have ever stayed in personally...I doubt that Coconut Plantation is as nice, just based on the age of the 2 resorts. 

The biggest drawback at Crystal Shores is the lack of a choices in in site restaurants, perhaps there are more at the Hyatt.  There is only one restaurant ( Stilts) and it is convenient, but nothing to write home about. 

If you have children, there is a plethora of kids club activities all throughout the day(morning through night) to keep them engaged when they (or you) need a break from the sun. 

All said, doubt you can go wrong at either one.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 9, 2011)

The individual villas are a wash.

Location is better for Marriott.

Pools, lazy river, etc. are better at Hyatt.

Overall the Hyatt would be better than Marriott if it were on the beach, but it isn't.


----------



## jjluhman (Jan 9, 2011)

We are Marriott owners and we traded into the Hyatt Coconut Plantation in November. :whoopie:  There were 4 families with several children from age 2-8.  We were VERY impressed/pleased with the Plantation and will go back.  I know that there is an age difference between this property and Crystal Shores, but to be honest I don't think you will even notice.  If I did not know the age of the Hyatt property I would have thought it was brand new!  
     You have complete access to the Hyatt hotel (Coconut Point) where there are several restaurants and a pool with a water slide.  We used that pool one day, but spent the rest of the time at the Plantation pool (where there is a lazy river and the kids club activities!) or the private island beach (you take a 15 minute boat ride to get there, but we saw dolphins and lots of birds to include an eagle).  We actually did much better shelling on the private island than we did on our day trip to Sanibel/Captiva.  
     I am an Ocean lover, and the ONLY drawback to this resort for me was the lack of ocean view and sound from my unit.  However, this resort had so much to offer I will go back again anyway!
     There are several food options on the property, but there are so many family friendly (less expensive) options close by that we did not use them.  

     I posted a review in the database if you want to read other details. 

I don't think that you can go wrong with either property.  If you have specific questions about the Hyatt I am more than happy to address them!


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

The Hyatt Coconut Plantation is my favorite US-mainland based timeshare!    I haven't stayed at the Marriott Crystal Shore but have stayed at several of the Hilton properties on Marco Island.  You can't really go wrong in either location, but I too would pick the Hyatt over the Marriott.


----------



## Dean (Jan 16, 2011)

Serina said:


> Would you choose Marriott Crystal Shores or Hyatt Coconut Plantation for a December vacation?


Unless the beach access were a deal breaker, I'd list both and hope II made the decision for me.  Given the actual choice between the 2, I'd go with the Marriott for adults and teens and the Hyatt with kids.


----------



## hcarman (Jan 21, 2015)

Both are small properties that have not been built out.  But, both are very nice resorts in good areas.

Crystal Shores - we own here so have been many times.  Views from the units are nice with large balconies.  I believe the units are a bit larger than the Hyatt.  Beach access is easy - and there are two pools and a spa.  One pool has a slide which is very popular.  There are a lot of kids activities and many eating options on Marco and nearby Naples.  Great sunset on the beach each night and long stretch of beach to walk.  Activities on beach.

Hyatt Bonita Pointe - has a great lazy river - it is quite extensive.  In addition, a large pool and spa.  You can share the facilities of the nearby hotel if it is not during a holiday.  There is a beach on an island which can be accessed via boat - did not take the trip so don't know anything about it.  The surrounding area has lots of restaurants and shops.  Don't know how extensive the kids program was?

Don't think you can go wrong at either.


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 22, 2015)

If you must have an ocean view and immediate access to a beach -- then it is Crystal Shores. Personally I found it a bit remote in terms of how far it is to drive anywhere else. 

As others have mentioned, Hyatt Coconut is not beachfront, however it is more convenient for day trips. I'd say it has one of the best lazy rivers I've ever seen.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 22, 2015)

Also note that this is an older thread that was revived from 2011.
Probably not much has changed though in the information that's been provided.

Richard


----------

